# Fluorspar Mine, County Durham



## BigLoada (Oct 7, 2008)

Had a trip here recently with a mate from Flickr, it is a bit different to the 18th and 19th century mines we normally go to. This was worked in the 1970s and therefore doesnt use the classic stone arch style, but uses timbers and girders for support but it is definitely an interesting mine and we had an enjoyable few hours down there.

The water was very clear and just came up to the crotch so it was nice and refreshing! So clean there were frogs living down in the water near the entrance.

Heres a few snaps:








My mate stood under a shaft woth torrential water to help light this and it still didn't work!






Looking inbye, with rails still evident






First collapse to crawl under






My mate having a rest on the shale


















Frogs at this bit! Too quick for a photo though.












This shows how the timber supports were utilized






And this is a dry bit






Water was about upper thigh level at this point
























Thanks for looking


----------



## fezzyben (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting looking place shame its so far away


----------



## crickleymal (Oct 7, 2008)

Some nice pictures there. It looks well dodgy in places.


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 7, 2008)

crickleymal said:


> Some nice pictures there. It looks well dodgy in places.



Thanks, its well dodgy in all places You can stick your finger right through the timbers, they have turned to fibres.


----------



## pdtnc (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent stuff there mate...


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 8, 2008)

My oh my what a grand place,sort of expedition that gets the heart pounding and the bowels loosened,trouble is if you fart too loud the roof'll probably come in.Is it all on 1 level or does the water hide unexpected surprises?


----------



## smiffy (Oct 8, 2008)

That sir is one very manky old mine.....looks just like the ones down here in my neck of the woods.........did you have BA or any method of checking the air????
Good stuff though.... even if a little risky heh heh !


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 8, 2008)

Very interesting to see the pit props and how they were used. Cracking photos, Lithium. Good stuff.


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 8, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Very interesting to see the pit props and how they were used. Cracking photos, Lithium. Good stuff.



Thanks Foxy, it was the new D80, was terrified of dropping it, ah well, its no longer a mine camera virgin 



smiffy said:


> That sir is one very manky old mine.....looks just like the ones down here in my neck of the woods.........did you have BA or any method of checking the air????
> Good stuff though.... even if a little risky heh heh !



Yes its pretty bad really,but no need for BA in this one mate, its got good airflow, plenty fresh running water bring air through and its only one level, and its been well explored before so the dangers are documented. And I have to say I am a bloody stickler for safety, no mine is worth getting killed for, so I make sure I have the right gear etc and wouldn't go anywhere without it.


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 8, 2008)

Excellent stuff there Lithium. It's the one I couldn't attend. 

It's such a mad mix of colours down there - a bit like an explosion in a paint shop. 

Mud/shale strata, fibrous timbers, roof-falls, testicle chilling water, frogs. How far will you go mate? Madness at it's maddest I think. Well done though.


----------



## sqwasher (Oct 8, 2008)

Lithium said:


> Thanks, its well dodgy in all places You can stick your finger right through the timbers, they have turned to fibres.



BLIMEY!  You were going under these timbers? Serious stuff! Got some great pics down there so well done you!


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 8, 2008)

sqwasher said:


> BLIMEY!  You were going under these timbers? Serious stuff! Got some great pics down there so well done you!



Thanks Sausage and Sqwasher(sounds like a double act) but remember that a lot of timbers are precautionary, and could probably be removed without the roof falling. Some of them are under hardrock such as limestone so its not as bad as it looks on the pictures really. It was all assessed though, we didn't just go in without a serious look at everything and we did reach a point where we decided not to proceed which would have meant a climb over the top of timbers and a collapsed section. I aint one of those folks who thrive on danger


----------



## Morrisey (Oct 8, 2008)

Is this one of the more well documented sites to the West of Crook?


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 8, 2008)

Morrisey said:


> Is this one of the more well documented sites to the West of Crook?



Yes thats right , its kind of between the Rookhope valley and Weardale


----------



## Logan_Five (Oct 8, 2008)

Good explore, mate. :thup:

Must be about a year since you (and we) got into this mullarky with Sausage and that first trip around sites in SE Northumberland. Pity I've had to put it on ice, but the nipper is only a couple of weeks away now. Priorities, etc.


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 8, 2008)

Logan_Five said:


> Good explore, mate. :thup:
> 
> Must be about a year since you (and we) got into this mullarky with Sausage and that first trip around sites in SE Northumberland. Pity I've had to put it on ice, but the nipper is only a couple of weeks away now. Priorities, etc.



No worries mate, glad you're still around. Hope the wife is fine, and hope everything goes well for you


----------

